# Thoughts on the extended warranty from Ariens



## Kenneth Richard (Mar 11, 2018)

Was thinking of extending the warranty for the 100 bucks they are offering until the end of the year. What your guys thoughts on it???


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I’m not a big believer in warranties. Most product warranties should come on a toilet paper roll, but Ariens may be different.

Has anything broke so far? If something did break and not covered do you think you could fix it? Is the engine covered separately?


----------



## Kenneth Richard (Mar 11, 2018)

Nothing’s wrong I bought the unit brand recently was just seeing if extending the warranty to 5 years while the price was 100 bucks was worth it and if anyone has done it


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Personally I don’t bother with them as if say the engine died, depending on which one but could find a good replacement used for $200 or so but that’s if it does, odds are it won’t if you take care of it, and any failures due to defects usually happen in the first few uses so extended warrenties are just a money grab.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Last fall I bought a 2018 Pro Hydro 28 and opted for the extra coverage. 
I know of at least one other, here on the forum, that also got the extra warranty. 


One thing that helped me decide was that I had some warranty work done on my 
2015 Platinum 24 SHO just a couple of months before the 3 year warranty expired. 


On top of that, I have an extremely bad back so bending over a machine to work on it doesn't work well for me. 
I probably wouldn't even be using a snowblower if not for the AutoTurn on both of my machines.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

As above, sometimes it's physical other times it's time restraints and for others it's just easier to spend the money and not have to worry about it. Just depends on if you have the skills, time and tools to DIY or if you'd rather have someone else do it and go snowmobiling or whatever you'd do instead of fixing it. You also need to look into if the dealer will pick up and deliver and what charge for that might be. For some people they don't have a way to transport to the dealer or know anyone who can help.

.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Best suggestion I can make is find out the highest item to replace: what is it's frequency of failure and what is it's cost to replace? They always say warranties are must a insurance policy on the inevitable. If you can cover the cost, put the money away for the eventual repair. If you can't cover the cost, get the policy.

My 2 cents.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

If the product is garbage, buy the warranty. If it ain't, you don't need it.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I bought the warranty for my machine. The new one was over $3000 with the hydrostatic transmission. I was afraid if that tranny would fail it would be expensive to repair. So that was my reason on spending the extra $100.
So far the new Ariens is trouble free. It's a good one.

Today, I serviced it from bow to stern and shut it down for the next 3 seasons. Wash & touched up the chips in the paint, drained the fuel and carb bowl then I changed the oil and applied new grease.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

When they pitch me the warrantly, I always ask something along the line of "Gee, is this machine really that bad that I need to buy a service plan" (I refuse to misname it a warranty . . . ) and watch the salesman struggle with his choice to either admit the machine is crap, or the warranty is crap . . .

In the years between 1974 or so and now, we have had two Ariens machines. Other than one friction disc, nothing but plugs, oil changes, and an occasional shear bolt . . . .


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

If the machine is $3000, the dealer should toss in the 100 service contract along with the hat and t-shirt.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> If the machine is $3000, the dealer should toss in the 100 service contract along with the hat and t-shirt.


Wishful thinking living in CT :smile_big:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd buy it only on the expensive hydro models. Seems a bit overpriced at $50.00 a year. Also remember that the Ariens website says the warranty is non-transferable so plan on keeping it for the full 5 years if you get the extension.


----------

